# Accelero Xtreme Plus auf HD 6950



## T0XIC (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute. 

Es ist ja nun bald Weihnachten. 
Deshalb hab ich mir am Sonntag eine 6950 von Sapphire bestellt. 
Da es ja Referenzdesing ist wird es wohl ziemlich laut werden was ich eigentlich vermeiden möchte. 

Meine Frage währe deshalb: Passt der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler auf eine HD 6950. Natürlich mit entsprechendem Kit. 


Danke schonmal für eure Beiträge.


Fals es im falschen Bereich ist bitte verschieben, danke.


----------



## Rocksteak (21. Dezember 2010)

wenn es "das entsprechende kit" dafür gibt, waurm soll er dann nicht passen? 

edit: Caseking bietet (bis jetzt) das Kit nur für bis 6870, aber du kannst im Supportforum von Caseking (Unterforum hier) ja mal nachfragen, ob das teil auch auf die 6950 passt


----------



## T0XIC (21. Dezember 2010)

Genau diese Kit meinte ich halt. 

Danke für den Tipp, werd ich mal machen.


----------



## steamrick (31. Dezember 2010)

Hier hat einer behauptet, dass der Xtreme Plus auf die HD 6970 passt. Damit müsste er ja auch auf die HD 6950 passen.

Kann hier noch jemand seine Erfahrungen hinzufügen, wie das geht?
Vielleicht hat ja sogar ein Redakteur schon mal versucht, welche heutigen Kühler auf die 6950 / 6970 passen?

edit: Review gefunden - mit Schummel bei der SpaWa-Kühlung... -,-
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Al...970_Arctic_Cooling_Accelero_Xtreme_Plus-3.htm


----------



## T0XIC (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis. Wäre echt klasse wenn der passen würde.


----------



## steamrick (1. Januar 2011)

In grob einer Woche werde ich dir warscheinlich sagen können, ob der Accelero Xtreme 5870 drauf passt.
Von den Bildern her müsste es passen, wenn nicht...
naja, die Versandkosten bringen mich nicht um.


----------



## T0XIC (1. Januar 2011)

Wieso der Xtreme 5870. Die haben doch einen Plus genommen im Test.


----------



## steamrick (1. Januar 2011)

Weil der über 10 Euro weniger kostet in der Summe, deswegen^^

Xtreme Plus: ab 41 Euro plus das VR001-Set beim Caseking für 6 Euro

Xtreme 5870: ab 36 Euro, passende SpaWa und RAM-Kühler inclusive (zumindest MÜSSTEN die passen, hier liegt halt der Teufel im Detail). 
Dazu noch etwas kürzer, weil er besser an die PCB-Form angepasst ist (siehe vorne am Slotblech die Anschlüsse - der Kühler hat hier eine passende Aussparung. Und da das PCB der 5870 (soweit ich sehen kann) dem der 6970 fast komplett entspricht... müsste passen.

Falls der GPU-Kühler nicht passt, dann
a) passen die SpaWa-Kühler trotzdem und ich nutze meinen Alpenföhn Heidi für die GPU und der Kühler wird halt evtl. im Forum weiterverkauft oder so
b) die SpaWa-Kühler passen auch nicht, also wird alles zurückgeschickt. Verlust: Versandkosten


----------



## T0XIC (1. Januar 2011)

Achso. Na dann mal viel Glück.


----------



## nightwalker77 (3. Januar 2011)

steamrick schrieb:


> In grob einer Woche werde ich dir warscheinlich sagen können, ob der Accelero Xtreme 5870 drauf passt.
> Von den Bildern her müsste es passen, wenn nicht...
> naja, die Versandkosten bringen mich nicht um.


Ich hab den Umbau hinter mir!

Der Xtreme 5870 passt auf eine HD 6950 bis auf ein kleines Detail: Man muß den Kühlkörper der mit 3 Schrauben über die Spannungswandler kommt ein wenig Frei sägen in der Mitte!!! Mit dem passenden Werkzeug aber kein Problem! Ich habs sogar mit ner normalen Bügelsäge hinbekommen.
Nur vorher die Wärmeleitpads abziehen damit sie nicht mit Spänen verkleben!

Zu den Temperaturen: Laut GPU-Z 0.5.0 ca. 20 Grad niedriger als Referenzkühler!


----------



## steamrick (4. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis!

Noch eine klitzekleine Frage:
Was genau meinst du mit Freisägen?

Den Abstand erhöhen? (bzw. die Lamellen flacher machen?) Dann müsste dass auch mit etwas Gedult und einer Metallfeile klappen, oder?
Naja, mein Kühler sollte übermorgen oder so ankommen. Dann schau ich mir das mal genauer an


----------



## stephantime (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich würde mir gerne die 6950 kaufen und habe im Keller noch einen Accelero S1 Rev. 2 rumfliegen.

Würde dieser auf die Karte passen?

Und gäbe es da etwas zu beachten?


----------



## lu89 (4. Januar 2011)

Mich würde interessieren, ob ein Scythe Setsugen 2 auf die 6950/6970 passt. Das ist ja auch ein guter Kühler.


----------



## steamrick (6. Januar 2011)

Ich kann bestätigen:
Der Accelero Xtreme HD 5870 passt soweit auf die HD 6950, aber der SpaWa-Kühler ist problematisch:
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m531/steamrick/BILD0552b.jpg

der ist halt ca. 2mm zu flach und muss dementsprechend etwas nachbearbeitet werden.


----------



## HaNg_MaN (8. Januar 2011)

haste du mal nen bild wie du es bearbeitet hast?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Januar 2011)

vill sollte jemand ein sammelthread machen, wo man posten kann welche Kühler passen. Würde nämlich auch ne 6950 kaufen im referenz, und dann flashen. aber dann sollte halt ein bessere lüfter drauf. weiß jemand ob man den Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro ohne großes gefummele drauf bekommt?


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Ist schon irgendwo ein Samelthread offen? Oder kann jemand nen Link zur Lösung der bessere Kühulg der 6950 posten?


----------



## b00gie (18. März 2011)

ich hab ebenfalls den Xtreme 5870 auf meiner 6950 sitzen. SpaWa Kühler ein wenig flacher gefräst und schon passt alles wie gewünscht


----------



## HaNg_MaN (20. März 2011)

setsugen 2 passt auch siehe hier den Beitrag vom sixxer:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/136863-ati-hd-6950-lukue.html
Post #8


----------

